# Christmas train sound



## Trainlvr (1 mo ago)

Hi! I’m glad I found this Forum and I’m hoping someone can help me with this issue. I received a Christmas train car with sound. Attached is a picture of the cables that somehow have to make contact with the train tracks? It definitely works because I held them on the tracks while the train was moving. Any ideas on how I can make this beauty work automatically while the train is moving? Thanks in advance


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With electronics you have to use caution. You start with the product number of the car and read up on the manual. Is the board factory installed or from an independent company?
My guess is the plugs go to the back of an engine for power. Maybe the frame has plug receptacles if the wheels are metal. So research your car and engine and board id.

The board said LGB Melody Sound. The blue dial is volume, The black with chrome switch is on /off.


----------



## Trainlvr (1 mo ago)

T-Man said:


> With electronics you have to use caution. You start with the product number of the car and read up on the manual. Is the board factory installed or from an independent company?
> My guess is the plugs go to the back of an engine for power. Maybe the frame has plug receptacles if the wheels are metal. So research your car and engine and board id.
> 
> The board said LGB Melody Sound. The blue dial is volume, The black with chrome switch is on /off.


Thank you for the prompt reply! The model number is 43352. The sound board is original, and the wheels are plastic. I’m assuming that I’ll have to replace them with metal wheels since the Christmas train I purchased is only 2 years old, the solder the cable ends to the trucks…


----------

